

PayPal now a checkout in-store at 1,200 Foot Lockers - teeterbrinkz
http://www.sneakerwatch.com/article/017533/foot-locker-adds-paypal-check-out-in-store/

======
al1x
Interesting news, especially given their consideration of adding bitcoin
support. That would be huge for the BTC!

